
Craigslist "censored" bar disappears, questions linger - evo_9
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/techchron/detail?entry_id=71991&tsp=1
======
Eight
This seems like a semi-pointless change. Although craigslist might not return
this feature, someone else will. As the internet tends to act like a hydra.

